# Average response time from the case officer



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxYoshiky (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I have my case officer assigned on 19th of September. She requested me to provide a Japanese police check as I was not able to upload on Immi account because the polic check is in the envelop sealed, and saying open by the addressee only. So I sent an email to her that asking how I can send my police check to her and asked if I can open envelop and scan it and send it to her. But I haven't got a reply after 2 days.

When I applied for 485 visa, communication from case officer was very quick and replied me back within 1 day. He was from team 9 Adelaide.

I understand it says they reply back within 7 working days, but what is the average time you wait to get a reply back from case officer.

Also is anyone from Adelaide team 6?

Thanks,

Yoshiky12


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

Yoshiky12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have my case officer assigned on 19th of September. She requested me to provide a Japanese police check as I was not able to upload on Immi account because the polic check is in the envelop sealed, and saying open by the addressee only. So I sent an email to her that asking how I can send my police check to her and asked if I can open envelop and scan it and send it to her. But I haven't got a reply after 2 days.
> 
> ...



Judging by your timeline, you mean 19 Nov?

I think someone called up the Adelaide processing team's office yesterday and was told that they were in the midst of clearing 10 Nov emails, so you might be in for a wait if you replied on 19 Nov.

But do update if you get a reply earlier...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxYoshiky (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes 19th November oops lol 

Oh really, so is the person from Adelaide team 6 as well? 

Yeah I will update the time line or write here if I get any reply from my case officer.

Thanks,


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

Yoshiky12 said:


> Yes 19th November oops lol
> 
> Oh really, so is the person from Adelaide team 6 as well?
> 
> ...


I am not sure if the call was to the specific team itself or to the general processing office in Adelaide so I just presume its the latter.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Uploaded my local and Australian PCC while being on shore- got it sent to a mate, had it scanned and emailed to me and forwarded to the CO. I made sure to email a copy, request a reply, upload to immi account. DIAC accept color copies.

They didnt even bother replying when they got it. couple of weeks later > granted.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Have seen a Japanese chap on this forum (dont remember which thread) who got his Jap PCC in a sealed envelope he opened the seal envelope scanned it and uploaded beacuse he did not get a reply too. He was fine but aint sure if its right.


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Yoshiky12, the situation you experienced that is similar to mine. 

In my case, the original document of PCC was only sent to DIBP by the Hong Kong Authority directly. Therefore, I just provided the GSM Office address to the authority of Hong Kong. As a result GSM office can be located my original PCC accordingly. 



Yoshiky12 said:


> Yes 19th November oops lol
> 
> Oh really, so is the person from Adelaide team 6 as well?
> 
> ...


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

in my experience, it takes them 10-14 days to respond to emails


----------

